# Gurmat Gyaan



## SAINT AND SOLDIER (Mar 23, 2007)

What Kind Of Difficulties Does Maya Creat In The Path Of Spiritual
Realization?

The Spiritual Seeker Trying To Trnscend Trikuti Also Called Bikham
Nadee (turbulent River),will Face A Delusion In The Form Of Parkash
(luminous Light),in This Delusion A Seeker Can See Subtle Make
Believe Forms Of Gurus, Seers And Other Holy Figures. In Fact , These
Manifesting Delusions Are An Effort By Kaal To Hinder Seekers Entry
Into Nij-ghar ( The Tenth Door).
The Parkash Of The Five Elements Creates This Delusion. This Is
Nothing But Maya's Deluding Network. In Gurbani This Illusory
Phenomena S Called Mirage (gandharbh Nagari , Mrig Trishnaa).mind
Caught In This Web Of Illusion Cannot Realize Its True Self.gurbani
Forbids Entry Into This Web Of Delusion.

Mrigg Trishnaa Pekh Bhulnae
Woothe Nagar Gandharb (page 425)

Crossing Trikuti, When Seekers Consciousness Gains Entry Into
The Nij-ghar Also Called Thir Ghar (the Tenth Door), Many Miraculous
Powers ( Ridhis And Sidhis) Manifest And Become Available To The
Seeker . One Has To Be Very Cautious Not To Use These Powers Because
These Are Nothing But Hindrances In The Way Of Spiritual
Realization . One Who Has Gained Access Into Nij-ghar Must Never
Indulge In Or Meddle With These Miraculous Powers. After Transcending
This State Of Ridhis And Sidhis , Seeker Will Be Blessed With The
Power To Change His Physical Form At Will.the Seeker Can At Will
Become Visible Or Invisible, Huge Or Small In Size , All Together ,
There Are Eight Such Miraculous Power. One Must Absolutely Shun
These; Otherwise , The Seeker Will Not Be Able To Achieve Union With
The Formless God.








----------------------------------------
----------------------------------------


----------



## simpy (Mar 24, 2007)

*Maya mamta mohni jin vin dantaa jag khayaa*


*sitting at every step in some form......*


*that's why this path of divinity is said to be like walking on the sharp edge of a sword......*


----------



## SAINT AND SOLDIER (Mar 24, 2007)

karam Dharam sabh banDhnaa paap punn san-banDh.
Rituals and religions are all just entanglements; bad and good are bound up with them.

mamtaa moh so banDhnaa putar kaltar so DhanDh.
Those things done for the sake of children and spouse, in ego and attachment, are just more bonds.

jah daykhaa tah jayvree maa-i-aa kaa san-banDh.
Wherever I look, there I see the noose of attachment to Maya.

naanak sachay naam bin vartan vartai anDh. ||1||
O Nanak, without the True Name, the world is engrossed in blind entanglements. ||1||
WITHOUT PROPER GUIDANCE ,NOBODY CROSS THIS MAYA JAAL.
WITHOUT GURU GRANTH SAHIB'S WAZIR (MINISTER) IT IS IMPOSSIBLE TO UNDERSTAND GURU'S WORD!
ALL IS THE PRACTICLE AND PRACTICLE OF GURMANTRA , DURING THIS DIVINE JOURNEY YOU MUST NEED HELP OF GURU'S WAZIR..HE GUIDE YOU FROM GURBANI..

FORGIVE ME PLEASE..


----------



## kaur-1 (Mar 24, 2007)

SAINT AND SOLDIER said:


> WITHOUT GURU GRANTH SAHIB'S WAZIR (MINISTER) IT IS IMPOSSIBLE TO UNDERSTAND GURU'S WORD!
> ALL IS THE PRACTICLE AND PRACTICLE OF GURMANTRA , DURING THIS DIVINE JOURNEY YOU MUST NEED HELP OF GURU'S WAZIR..HE GUIDE YOU FROM GURBANI..
> 
> FORGIVE ME PLEASE..



Dear 'saint and soldier' ji, What do you mean by Guru Granth Sahib's wazir?


----------



## simpy (Mar 24, 2007)

SAINT AND SOLDIER said:


> karam Dharam sabh banDhnaa paap punn san-banDh.
> Rituals and religions are all just entanglements; bad and good are bound up with them.
> 
> mamtaa moh so banDhnaa putar kaltar so DhanDh.
> ...


 

*Respected Saint Soldier Ji,*

*In the first line word 'Dharam' is not limited to religion only, in my understanding of Dhan Dhan Siri Guru Granth Sahib Ji, it is all the duties. And in this shabad it refers more towards- karam kaand naal keetay karam dharam.*


*and also let us read what Guru Ji is Saying further-*


*ਅੰਧੇ ਚਾਨਣੁ ਤਾ ਥੀਐ ਜਾ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਮਿਲੈ ਰਜਾਇ ॥ ਬੰਧਨ ਤੋੜੈ ਸਚਿ ਵਸੈ ਅਗਿਆਨੁ ਅਧੇਰਾ ਜਾਇ ॥ ਸਭੁ ਕਿਛੁ ਦੇਖੈ ਤਿਸੈ ਕਾ ਜਿਨਿ ਕੀਆ ਤਨੁ ਸਾਜਿ ॥ ਨਾਨਕ ਸਰਣਿ ਕਰਤਾਰ ਕੀ ਕਰਤਾ ਰਾਖੈ ਲਾਜ ॥੨॥*

*then*

*ਪਉੜੀ ॥ ਜਦਹੁ ਆਪੇ ਥਾਟੁ ਕੀਆ ਬਹਿ ਕਰਤੈ ਤਦਹੁ ਪੁਛਿ ਨ ਸੇਵਕੁ ਬੀਆ ॥ ਤਦਹੁ ਕਿਆ ਕੋ ਲੇਵੈ ਕਿਆ ਕੋ ਦੇਵੈ ਜਾਂ ਅਵਰੁ ਨ ਦੂਜਾ ਕੀਆ ॥ ਫਿਰਿ ਆਪੇ ਜਗਤੁ ਉਪਾਇਆ ਕਰਤੈ ਦਾਨੁ ਸਭਨਾ ਕਉ ਦੀਆ ॥ ਆਪੇ ਸੇਵ ਬਣਾਈਅਨੁ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਆਪੇ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤੁ ਪੀਆ ॥ ਆਪਿ ਨਿਰੰਕਾਰ ਆਕਾਰੁ ਹੈ ਆਪੇ ਆਪੇ ਕਰੈ ਸੁ ਥੀਆ ॥੭॥*



*Please take the whole 7th Saloke and pauri all together into consideration.*

*and let us also learn 6th Saloke:*

*ਸਲੋਕ ਮਃ ੩ ॥ ਦਰਵੇਸੀ ਕੋ ਜਾਣਸੀ ਵਿਰਲਾ ਕੋ ਦਰਵੇਸੁ ॥ ਜੇ ਘਰਿ ਘਰਿ ਹੰਢੈ ਮੰਗਦਾ ਧਿਗੁ ਜੀਵਣੁ ਧਿਗੁ ਵੇਸੁ ॥ ਜੇ ਆਸਾ ਅੰਦੇਸਾ ਤਜਿ ਰਹੈ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਭਿਖਿਆ ਨਾਉ ॥ ਤਿਸ ਕੇ ਚਰਨ ਪਖਾਲੀਅਹਿ ਨਾਨਕ ਹਉ ਬਲਿਹਾਰੈ ਜਾਉ ॥੧॥*

*ਮਃ ੩ ॥ ਨਾਨਕ ਤਰਵਰੁ ਏਕੁ ਫਲੁ ਦੁਇ ਪੰਖੇਰੂ ਆਹਿ ॥ ਆਵਤ ਜਾਤ ਨ ਦੀਸਹੀ ਨਾ ਪਰ ਪੰਖੀ ਤਾਹਿ ॥ ਬਹੁ ਰੰਗੀ ਰਸ ਭੋਗਿਆ ਸਬਦਿ ਰਹੈ ਨਿਰਬਾਣੁ ॥ ਹਰਿ ਰਸਿ ਫਲਿ ਰਾਤੇ ਨਾਨਕਾ ਕਰਮਿ ਸਚਾ ਨੀਸਾਣੁ ॥੨॥*

*ਪਉੜੀ ॥ ਆਪੇ ਧਰਤੀ ਆਪੇ ਹੈ ਰਾਹਕੁ ਆਪਿ ਜੰਮਾਇ ਪੀਸਾਵੈ ॥ ਆਪਿ ਪਕਾਵੈ ਆਪਿ ਭਾਂਡੇ ਦੇਇ ਪਰੋਸੈ ਆਪੇ ਹੀ ਬਹਿ ਖਾਵੈ ॥ ਆਪੇ ਜਲੁ ਆਪੇ ਦੇ ਛਿੰਗਾ ਆਪੇ ਚੁਲੀ ਭਰਾਵੈ ॥ ਆਪੇ ਸੰਗਤਿ ਸਦਿ ਬਹਾਲੈ ਆਪੇ ਵਿਦਾ ਕਰਾਵੈ ॥ ਜਿਸ ਨੋ ਕਿਰਪਾਲੁ ਹੋਵੈ ਹਰਿ ਆਪੇ ਤਿਸ ਨੋ ਹੁਕਮੁ ਮਨਾਵੈ ॥੬॥*


*and let us not forget after the Ardaas, we sing-*

*JO PRABH KO MILVO CHAHEA KHOJ SHABAD MAIN LAYHE*

*so let us make our karni and kathni the same.*





*forgive me please*


----------



## simpy (Mar 25, 2007)

*Respected Saadh Sangat Ji*

*the very first saloke in this collection goes -*

*ਬਿਹਾਗੜੇ ਕੀ ਵਾਰ ਮਹਲਾ ੪    ੴ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥ ਸਲੋਕ ਮਃ ੩ ॥ ਗੁਰ ਸੇਵਾ ਤੇ ਸੁਖੁ ਪਾਈਐ ਹੋਰ ਥੈ ਸੁਖੁ ਨ ਭਾਲਿ ॥ ਗੁਰ ਕੈ ਸਬਦਿ ਮਨੁ ਭੇਦੀਐ ਸਦਾ ਵਸੈ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਲਿ ॥ ਨਾਨਕ ਨਾਮੁ ਤਿਨਾ ਕਉ ਮਿਲੈ ਜਿਨ ਹਰਿ ਵੇਖੈ ਨਦਰਿ ਨਿਹਾਲਿ ॥੧॥ *

*ਮਃ ੩ ॥ ਸਿਫਤਿ ਖਜਾਨਾ ਬਖਸ ਹੈ ਜਿਸੁ ਬਖਸੈ ਸੋ ਖਰਚੈ ਖਾਇ ॥ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਬਿਨੁ ਹਥਿ ਨ ਆਵਈ ਸਭ ਥਕੇ ਕਰਮ ਕਮਾਇ ॥ ਨਾਨਕ ਮਨਮੁਖੁ ਜਗਤੁ ਧਨਹੀਣੁ ਹੈ ਅਗੈ ਭੁਖਾ ਕਿ ਖਾਇ ॥੨॥ *

*ਪਉੜੀ ॥ ਸਭ ਤੇਰੀ ਤੂ ਸਭਸ ਦਾ ਸਭ ਤੁਧੁ ਉਪਾਇਆ ॥ ਸਭਨਾ ਵਿਚਿ ਤੂ ਵਰਤਦਾ ਤੂ ਸਭਨੀ ਧਿਆਇਆ ॥ ਤਿਸ ਦੀ ਤੂ ਭਗਤਿ ਥਾਇ ਪਾਇਹਿ ਜੋ ਤੁਧੁ ਮਨਿ ਭਾਇਆ ॥ ਜੋ ਹਰਿ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਭਾਵੈ ਸੋ ਥੀਐ ਸਭਿ ਕਰਨਿ ਤੇਰਾ ਕਰਾਇਆ ॥ ਸਲਾਹਿਹੁ ਹਰਿ ਸਭਨਾ ਤੇ ਵਡਾ ਜੋ ਸੰਤ ਜਨਾਂ ਕੀ ਪੈਜ ਰਖਦਾ ਆਇਆ ॥੧॥ *


*forgive me please*


----------



## SAINT AND SOLDIER (Mar 25, 2007)

Aidstu Agocru pwrbRhmu imil swDU AkQu kQwieAw Qw ] (1002-5, mwrU, mÚ 5)
adisat agochar paarbarahm mil saaDhoo akath kathaa-i-aa thaa.
The Supreme Lord God is imperceptible and unfathomable; meeting the Holy Saint, I speak the Unspoken Speech.
Anhd sbdu dsm duAwir vijE qh AMimRq nwmu cuAwieAw Qw ]2] (1002-6, mwrU, mÚ 5)
anhad sabad dasam du-aar vaji-o tah amrit naam chu-aa-i-aa thaa. ||2||
The unstruck sound current of the Shabad vibrates and resounds in the Tenth Gate; the Ambrosial Naam trickles down there. ||2||

WITHOUT GUIDANCE NO BODY ACHIEVE THE STATE OF BLISS..

MAYA PUT THE BARRIERS ON THE WAY AND WHEN SIKH GO IN THE SHELTER OF GURUJI , HE GIVE US THE LESSON THAT HOW TO FIGHT WITH EMMISSEIRIES OF KAAL AND THE GURU'S WAZIR DESCRIBE IT TO US..


----------



## kaur-1 (Mar 25, 2007)

kaur-1 said:


> Dear 'saint and soldier' ji, What do you mean by Guru Granth Sahib's wazir?



Thanks for the pm but I just find it odd that you use the term wazir. Why dont you just use the term "Granthi"? This word is more appropriate in Sikhi dont you think? 

A brief on the term "Granthi" Victory & Virtue: The Guru Granthi


----------



## simpy (Mar 25, 2007)

*Respected Saadh Sangat Ji,*


*Sat Siri Akaal.*


*But i don't understand: how it is impossible to understand Gurbani without a Granthi(if that is what is meant by the word Vazir). Granthi with all due respect, is supposed to perform Daily service at Siri Gurdwara Sahib. We can learn a lot from them as well as from fellow Sikhs/Sangat/Spiritual books written by other Sikh Gyanis and Scholars. There is an ocean of knowledge Source for Sikhs out there.*

*And if i am reading respected SaintSoldier Ji correctly, all that what Gyani Ji has to tell us is also written allover in Dhan Dhan Siri Guru Granth Sahib Ji, if one can read Gurmukhi. Yes we all can share our knowledge, experience, ways to fight with Maya, including Gyani Ji. this cannot only be solely Gyani Ji's job!!!!! Usually Gyani Ji(s) working as well, from where he is going to get time to answer everybody's question. How about those Sikhs who do not live in the close vicinities.......*

*And Guru Sahib Ji tells us at the very first Panna-*
*HUKAM RAJAI CHALNA......*


*Finally again we come back to the same point-*

*MAN SAADHEY SIDH HOEY.*

*ab man jaagat rahu ray bhaa-ee.*

*Man Jeetay Jag Jeet....*


*Dhan Dhan Siri Guru Raam Das Ji da Hukam-*


*syvk isK pUjx siB Awvih siB gwvih hir hir aUqm bwnI ]*
*gwivAw suixAw iqn kw hir Qwie pwvY ijn siqgur kI AwigAw siq siq kir mwnI ]1]*
*bolhu BweI hir kIriq hir Bvjl qIriQ ]*
*hir dir iqn kI aUqm bwq hY sMqhu hir kQw ijn jnhu jwnI ] rhwau ]*
*Awpy guru cylw hY Awpy Awpy hir pRBu coj ivfwnI ]*
*jn nwnk Awip imlwey soeI hir imlsI Avr sB iqAwig Ehw hir BwnI ]2]*







*Gyani Ji, other Sangat, family members, friends, all are there to assist each other, Guru Waheguru teaches us through everyone and everything. *

*Only aquiring knowledge is not enough, WE NEED TO LIVE THE TRUTH. And this can only be done by training ourselves to come under HIS HUKAM, No other person can help us there other than Dhan Dhan Gurbani- be it read, or heard from any source.*

*IT HAS TO PENETRATE INTO OUR MIND, OUR THINKING PROCESS. *

*And again all is under HIS HUKAM- is raah te JOR nahi chalda.*

*NADAR DE KABAL BANANAA AND THEN BANEY REHNAA this is what we need to concentrate on- REST IS MAYA, People as well as other sources- EH MAYA DAA FANDAA HAI-IT IS ALL ATTACHMENT. LET US NOT GET ATTACHMENT COME IN OUR WAY OF BANDGI. Bani Guru Guru Hai Bani, Bani Nirankaar Hai-this is all the truth, nothing else-the rest is Maya.*

*Respect all, even the voice that is contradicting us and our faith. Everything makes our Love for Guru/Waheguru unconditional, our faith for Guru/Waheguru unshakable, if we take it in a positive manner and again do not get attached to it(becoming happy or sad or angry is attachment). *

*Dhan Dhan Siri Guru Amar Das Ji de Bachan-*

*gurmuiK ik®pw kry Bgiq kIjY ibnu gur Bgiq n hoeI ]*
*AwpY Awpu imlwey bUJY qw inrmlu hovY soeI ]*
*hir jIau swcw swcI bwxI sbid imlwvw hoeI ]1]*
*BweI ry BgiqhIxu kwhy jig AwieAw ]*
*pUry gur kI syv n kInI ibrQw jnmu gvwieAw ]1] rhwau ]*
*Awpy jgjIvnu suKdwqw Awpy bKis imlwey ]*
*jIA jMq ey ikAw vycwry ikAw ko AwiK suxwey ]*
*gurmuiK Awpy dyie vfweI Awpy syv krwey ]2]*
*dyiK kutMbu moih loBwxw clidAw nwil n jweI ]*
*sqguru syiv gux inDwnu pwieAw iqs dI kIm n pweI ]*
*hir pRBu sKw mIqu pRBu myrw AMqy hoie sKweI ]3]*
*AwpxY min iciq khY khwey ibnu gur Awpu n jweI ]*
*hir jIau dwqw Bgiq vClu hY kir ikrpw mMin vsweI ]*
*nwnk soBw suriq dyie pRBu Awpy gurmuiK dy vifAweI ]4]*








*eykw joiq joiq hY srIrw ]*
*sbid idKwey siqguru pUrw ]*
*Awpy Prku kIqonu Gt AMqir Awpy bxq bxwvixAw ]1]*
*hau vwrI jIau vwrI hir scy ky gux gwvixAw ]*
*bwJu gurU ko shju n pwey gurmuiK shij smwvixAw ]1] rhwau ]*
*qUM Awpy sohih Awpy jgu mohih ]*
*qUM Awpy ndrI jgqu provih ]*
*qUM Awpy duKu suKu dyvih krqy gurmuiK hir dyKwvixAw ]2]*
*Awpy krqw kry krwey ]*
*Awpy sbdu gur mMin vswey ]*
*sbdy aupjY AMimRq bwxI gurmuiK AwiK suxwvixAw ]3]*
*Awpy krqw Awpy Bugqw ]*
*bMDn qoVy sdw hY mukqw ]*
*sdw mukqu Awpy hY scw Awpy AlKu lKwvixAw ]4]*
*Awpy mwieAw Awpy CwieAw ]*
*Awpy mohu sBu jgqu aupwieAw ]*
*Awpy guxdwqw gux gwvY Awpy AwiK suxwvixAw ]5]*
*Awpy kry krwey Awpy ]*
*Awpy Qwip auQwpy Awpy ]*
*quJ qy bwhir kCU n hovY qUM Awpy kwrY lwvixAw ]6]*
*Awpy mwry Awip jIvwey ]*
*Awpy myly myil imlwey ]*
*syvw qy sdw suKu pwieAw gurmuiK shij smwvixAw ]7]*
*Awpy aUcw aUco hoeI ]*
*ijsu Awip ivKwly su vyKY koeI ]*
*nwnk nwmu vsY Gt AMqir Awpy vyiK ivKwlixAw ]8]*



*Dhan Dhan Siri Guru Ram Das Ji de Bachan-*


*ijn hir ihrdY syivAw iqn hir Awip imlwey ]*
*gux kI swiJ iqn isau krI siB Avgx sbid jlwey ]*
*Aaugx ivkix plrI ijsu dyih su scy pwey ]*
*bilhwrI gur Awpxy ijin Aaugx myit gux prgtIAwey ]*
*vfI vifAweI vfy kI gurmuiK Awlwey ]*




*Dhan Dhan Siri Guru Arjan Dev Ji de Bachan-*

*ibnu jl pRwn qjy hY mInw ijin jl isau hyqu bFwieE ]
kml hyiq ibnisE hY Bvrw auin mwrgu inkis n pwieE ]1]
Ab mn eyks isau mohu kInw ]
mrY n jwvY sd hI sMgy siqgur sbdI cInw ]1] rhwau ]
kwm hyiq kuMcru lY PWikE Ehu pr vis BieE ibcwrw ]
nwd hyiq isru fwirE kurMkw aus hI hyq ibdwrw ]2]
dyiK kutMbu loiB moihE pRwnI mwieAw kau lptwnw ]
Aiq ricE kir lIno Apunw auin Coif srwpr jwnw ]3]
ibnu goibMd Avr sMig nyhw Ehu jwxhu sdw duhylw ]
khu nwnk gur iehY buJwieE pRIiq pRBU sd kylw ]4]


Dhan Dhan Siri Guru Nanak Dev Ji de Bachan-

gauVI mhlw 1 ]
AiDAwqm krm kry qw swcw ]
mukiq Bydu ikAw jwxY kwcw ]1]
AYsw jogI jugiq bIcwrY ]
pMc mwir swcu auir DwrY ]1] rhwau ]
ijs kY AMqir swcu vswvY ]
jog jugiq kI kImiq pwvY ]2]
riv sis eyko igRh auidAwnY ]
krxI kIriq krm smwnY ]3]
eyk sbd iek iBiKAw mwgY ]
igAwnu iDAwnu jugiq scu jwgY ]4]
BY ric rhY n bwhir jwie ]
kImiq kaux rhY ilv lwie ]5]
Awpy myly Brmu cukwey ]
gur prswid prm pdu pwey ]6]
gur kI syvw sbdu vIcwru ]
haumY mwry krxI swru ]7]
jp qp sMjm pwT purwxu ]
khu nwnk AprMpr mwnu ]8]

Dhan dhan siri Guru Tegh Bahadur Ji de Bachan-

hir ky nwm ibnw duKu pwvY ]
Bgiq ibnw shsw nh cUkY guru iehu Bydu bqwvY ]1] rhwau ]
khw BieE qIrQ bRq kIey rwm srin nhI AwvY ]
jog jg inhPl iqh mwnau jo pRB jsu ibsrwvY ]1]
mwn moh dono kau prhir goibMd ky gun gwvY ]
khu nwnk ieh ibiD ko pRwnI jIvn mukiq khwvY ]2]*


*f**orgive me please*


----------

